# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  Kako mailom poslati link?

## Goge

Radi se o ovome - želim mojoj doktorici poslati tekstove o dojenju, s naglaskom na produženo dojenje, jer ju želim uvjeriti u opravdanost i prednost istog. Već sam joj isprintala tekstove sa stranice WHO, ali sad joj želim mailom poslat i vaše tekstove.

Kako mogu mailom poslati link na tekst? Znači, ne u attachmentu, nego u tekstu maila?

Molim pomoć!

----------


## Leina mama

> Radi se o ovome - želim mojoj doktorici poslati tekstove o dojenju, s naglaskom na produženo dojenje, jer ju želim uvjeriti u opravdanost i prednost istog. Već sam joj isprintala tekstove sa stranice WHO, ali sad joj želim mailom poslat i vaše tekstove.
> 
> Kako mogu mailom poslati link na tekst? Znači, ne u attachmentu, nego u tekstu maila?
> 
> Molim pomoć!


Otvoriš stranicu s željenim tekstom i u gornjem dijelu ekrana gdje piše *Address* zacrniš mišem adresu stranice, te desnim klikom miša odabereš opciju *Copy*, pa odeš u tekst mail poruke koju želiš poslati i na željeno mjesto u tekstu za doktoricu desnim klikom miša odabereš opciju *Paste*. 

Valjda si me razumjela, jer nisam baš nešto objasnila   :Embarassed:

----------


## Goge

Skužila sam te, ali ja bih htjela da ona odmah može kliknuti na link i da joj se otvori ta stranica.

----------


## Leina mama

> Skužila sam te, ali ja bih htjela da ona odmah može kliknuti na link i da joj se otvori ta stranica.


Onda valjda ja tebe ne kužim  :? , jer ak napraviš ovak kak sam ti napisala to će se i dogoditi - kad ona dobije mail, klikom na tu pejstanu adresu otvara joj se ta stranica.

----------


## Goge

:Embarassed:   Idem opet probat  :Grin:

----------


## Leina mama

> Idem opet probat


Javi rezultat   :Kiss:

----------


## Goge

Ideeeešš Miki  :D  :D 

Leina mama, ja sam ti plavuša   :Laughing:  

Hvala ti   :Kiss:

----------


## Leina mama

:Klap:

----------

